# Marantz rebuilds from AC4L....(?)



## digital desire (Dec 17, 2006)

I am seriously considering the Marantz SR6004 from AC4L, at about the same price point of the (NIB) pioneer 1120.
I know the 1120 has (perhaps?) a more modern video processing, but not sure that is even important for me. 
Just on mass alone, the Marantz has more guts, but that may not even be important as I run an external amp anyway. 
What is hugely important is quality and reliability. 

Has anyone got the rebuilds from AC4L here? How has service and overall experience been?
LMK!
Thanks.

EDIT: Never mind. I should have done more research on the 6004. Pop Of Death. Pioneer it is!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Pioneer would be a great choice and the Marvell Processing in it is excellent. Another choice would be Onkyo's TX-NR708 which adds THX Select 2 Processing, and Audyssey MultEQ Room EQ. I do personally prefer Audyssey and use THX Cinema almost exclusively.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

AC4L is a solid dealer and Marantz receivers are normally among the best. Pioneer isn't bad either. I would pick the one with the best looks since most quality receivers are pretty similar these days.


----------



## digital desire (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Jack, the Onkyo is a contender! (little more cash, but not enough to sink it)
The Marantz is out, any product that has threads on the internet discussing failures that go on for dozens of pages is out. The emotiva umc is in the same fail boat as far as I am concerned. They both may be great products, but if I got it knowing that these faults exist, and the had a problem, I would start bashing my head.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

digital desire said:


> Thanks Jack, the Onkyo is a contender! (little more cash, but not enough to sink it)
> The Marantz is out, any product that has threads on the internet discussing failures that go on for dozens of pages is out. The emotiva umc is in the same fail boat as far as I am concerned. They both may be great products, but if I got it knowing that these faults exist, and the had a problem, I would start bashing my head.


Well Marantz issues are normally specific to model no's, but Onkyo is not without issues either. Nor is Pioneer. Electronics are troublesome. That being said I would recommend an Onkyo over just about anything else. They are the best brand I've owned.


----------



## digital desire (Dec 17, 2006)

The Marantz has the Pop of Death. Anything that earned a name like that.....

They all must have issues, otherwise they would not have factory refurbs. Those units came from somewhere. I just saw the Onkyo 708 at AC4L also, at a very tempting price.


----------



## headknocker (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought a refurbished Marantz SR5002 from AC4L around two years ago and I've had absolutely no problems with it. I wouldn't hesitate to deal with them again as my unit looked brand new and their shipping was lightning-fast.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

To dismiss any reciever because of a thread from an obvious disgruntled customer is not the best thing to do. I have the Marantz 5004 and it is working flawlessley. As mentioned they all have issues sometimes but too dismiss Marantz who are very well respected is foolish. That being said any of the models mentioned would be a good choice. Just my 2 cents. Good luck.


----------



## headknocker (Mar 17, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> To dismiss any reciever because of a thread from an obvious disgruntled customer is not the best thing to do. I have the Marantz 5004 and it is working flawlessley. As mentioned they all have issues sometimes but too dismiss Marantz who are very well respected is foolish. That being said any of the models mentioned would be a good choice. Just my 2 cents. Good luck.


I couldn't agree more. Amen, brother!:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Tcario makes an excellent point. The Onkyo 805 had a lot of issues on release but it is still a landmark reciever and better than it's competitors. One firmware update can fix a lot of issues


----------



## digital desire (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, to be fair, it was not _ONE_ disgruntled customer, but 43% of a _very_ long thread. 
The pioneer vsx32 is now my running favorite. I can get it for $600 from a local store.
The Denon AVR-3311 is another contender, can be had for $300 more. I would have to be sneaky about it with she who knows.
the Denon has 7.1 analog inputs, handy if/when I get a cheap used sacd player. The Pioneer on the other hand would work with sacd if I bought a newer sacd player that converts sacd to hdmi. Pay now or pay later.


----------

